# Mfc?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thinking about putting a bundle of free cash into MFC right about now.... as a "safe" bet...:biggrin:
Comments?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Bought a few hundred shares just a couple of weeks ago. Feel good about this. Rising interest rate environment and all that...


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

You might want to check out the other threads on MFC ...

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/44242-SLF-vs-MFC-vs-GWO
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/7956-Manulife-Financial-(MFC-TO)


Cheers


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Safe bet since the crash  Happy to let this one DRIP quarter after quarter. Rising rates should help the lifecos and banks.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought it during the October and January dips when it yielded > 3% Since they upped their dividend to $0.17 my target price would be $22.67 -- 3%. It's above that so I am waiting.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I purchased both MFC and SLF a few months back and I've been happy with my decision so far. Hoping to eventually buy more.


----------

